# Ice report



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

Not sure if this happened today but the fishermans wharf posted it today. Hope everyone's ok out there.


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

I was just watching the Catawba cam and seen a white SUV type car driving around on the ice.


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

Yes, someone commented on that thread about a honda crv or similar was on the ice near catawba. Maybe that was what you saw. They said the ice was crazy when it drove by them. 
More daring than me


----------



## husky_jerk (Jun 6, 2011)

I saw a Toyota RAV4


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Yep he came right by me. I was not happy.


----------



## tmack (Oct 26, 2008)

Me too , he’s about 300 yards from me


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

He must have had trouble finding a parking spot


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

quicktafix1 said:


> He must have had trouble finding a parking spot


dude has some coconuts !


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

More like a death wish.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hard saying not knowing


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Bitz said:


> Not sure if this happened today but the fishermans wharf posted it today. Hope everyone's ok out there.


Yes this was today


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Any idea where that ranger went in?


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Well He!!, you can tell from the look of the ice you shouldn't drive there. Hope he gets it out. good time to have a winch on the back . You don't need a guide, just get your head out of your ice hole.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's a live feed cam for Catawba & Huron. Shows the traffic on the ice, view during daylight.

http://www.shoresandislands.com/webcams/


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

Tinknocker1 said:


> dude has some coconuts !


And NO BRAINS


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Wonder what his insurance agent would think!


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

These guy's will cry like like babies if there car falls through the ice insurance doesn't cover.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Yep he came right by me. I was not happy.


We passed him both going out and coming in. I was pissed!! That's fine if he and his equally stupid buddies want to get their jollies driving on questionable ice, what is not fine is him putting everyone around him at risk! I normally help out anyone who needs it but I was happy to see this idiot stuck on the beach when we came in!!


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

In defense of the RAV4 owner, “I hear the walleye are biting!?”


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

swantucky said:


> We passed him both going out and coming in. I was pissed!! That's fine if he and his equally stupid buddies want to get their jollies driving on questionable ice, what is not fine is him putting everyone around him at risk! I normally help out anyone who needs it but I was happy to see this idiot stuck on the beach when we came in!!


Yep totally agree. He came in right behind me and got stuck on the beach. I just smiled and kept on going to my truck thinking good for him.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishtracker1 said:


> Here's a live feed cam for Catawba & Huron. Shows the traffic on the ice, view during daylight.
> 
> http://www.shoresandislands.com/webcams/


Just watched the Catawba camera. It must be slick and windy out there. Saw a 4 wheeler trying to pull a large rectangular shanty set up back towards the dock, it looked like when he tried to cross a smooth area with no snow the wind blew the shanty and the 4 wheeler fast sideways towards the NE until he was out off of the screen. That had to be crazy on that 4 wheeler.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Lundy said:


> Just watched the Catawba camera. It must be slick and windy out there. Saw a 4 wheeler trying to pull a large rectangular shanty set up back towards the dock, it looked like when he tried to cross a smooth area with no snow the wind blew the shanty and the 4 wheeler fast sideways towards the NE until he was out off of the screen. That had to be crazy on that 4 wheeler.


Definitely "Pucker Time"!!


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

thats the game warden white rav4


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm going to show my wife the picture and see if she would let me borrow her RAV4 since I sold my four wheeler.


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

Hookedup330 said:


> Any idea where that ranger went in?


Lakeshore Dr in Port Clinton was what was reported by some. An area where few people leave from.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

An area where few people leave from?


----------

